
“Relational Databases” - mpweiher
http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/letters/CACM-RelationalDatabases.html
======
eesmith
Early on the letter says "Biological systems follow the rule "ontogeny
recapitulates phylogeny".

That was known to be wrong well before 1991, which is when the letter was
written.

